# Does anybody here make custom drop ins?



## Obsessed (Oct 28, 2019)

Not sure if drop in is the right term but I would love to get an 850nm IR light/driver made to fit in a Convoy S2+. I’ve read that it needs a 17mm board and a few other details but I’m not confident I could do it myself. Is this anything anyone here could do, and if so, how do I track said person down?


----------



## AndyF (Oct 29, 2019)

Have you checked mountain electronics?


----------



## Obsessed (Oct 29, 2019)

I browsed the site but admittedly I’m not sure what I’m looking for. I don’t know heads from tails when it comes to drivers vs MCPCB vs pill vs ??? I’ve collected lights for years but never in the modded realm. I see an IR LED on a 20mm MCPCB but not sure it fits as I read a 17mm is needed.


----------



## mchristen (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi Obsessed,

From the MTN page for the S2+ host, it specifies that you will need a 16mm MCPCB (Metal Core Printed Circuit Board - the board that the LED directly sits on), and a 17mm Driver (the board with the electronic components that controls power to the LED).

You said that you want a IR LED in the 850nm wavelength, but I am only finding this one (http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=60_105&product_id=371) which is rated for 940-950nm - is that a deal breaker? I'm assuming you'll be picking up the IR with night vision or something.

Also, what level of involvement are you looking for here? Are you looking to 100% DIY, including product selection, soldering, etc., or are you looking for someone to make this for you? If you're DIY, I could point you in the right direction. If you're looking for someone to build it, I am in the startup phase of my flashlight company and I could do all the work for you if you basically just want an IR wavelength (940-950nm) S2+. Let me know and we can discuss details if you're interested.

Matt


----------



## 1313 (Feb 1, 2020)

Maybe hit up JC custom flashlights? I have no personal experience but he sells a lot of convoy mods.


----------

